
Show HN: Library for a Travel Service to Optimize Time During Trip to a City - igushev
https://github.com/igushev/city_visit_planner
======
igushev
Anyone is welcomed to create an iOS/Android/Web application using the library!
I’ll be happy to answer any questions or help.

~~~
igushev
P.S. If someone wants to build real app, I was looking for someone to
collaborate or for co-founders. Although haven’t touch for few years, it’s
still interesting idea.

------
sam0x17
When I saw this my first thought was this is one of those instances of "client
wouldn't pay so I put it up on github". Would love to know the story behind
why this got released as open source.

Thanks for sharing!

~~~
igushev
I started the startup during mobile revolution and had the idea of an app
which by given dates and parameters would optimize your time and give perfect
trip. I spent too much time building and perfecting algorithm and backend and
making live tests and space became very crowded and saw few websites and apps
doing similar thing, so I decided to move on. It was idle for few years and
recently decided to just open source. Maybe someone would like to use or
collaborate.

~~~
wjnc
Nice work! We recently had two weeks in Italy where I dreamt up a service like
this. I wish to have a service that based on my surroundings and a few
parameters tells me what possible daytrips or other activities are.
TripAdvisor was too noisy for me. The difference in score for a great, free
and restored castle and just four remaining walls was behind the decimal
point... You mention there are other websites in the same space?

~~~
igushev
At the time I was making research, I found one or two, don’t recall from top
of my head. Majority of travel apps focus on hotels and/or tickets, not points
of interest. The one which focus on points of interest, usually tries to give
user most interesting, but not entire schedule.

------
deehouie
this's cool, injecting life into dry programming exercise. But you know, in
real world, there're many random forces at work, like traffic congestion, road
construction (e.g. midtown Manhattan), or just some unexpected and pleasant
distraction -- hey i saw this neat little restaurant in Chelsea that I just
couldn't resist going in....

~~~
igushev
Also part of functionality which I wanted to add, is to for user to check what
stage he/she at given moment and app would adjust the schedule, for example,
user can’t make it today for museum A therefore it rescheduled for tomorrow
and today just go to point of interest B. Schedule is supposed to adapt during
trip.

Moreover, app is supposed to learn about you, like speed of walk, duration of
lunch, etc.

------
freehunter
This is super cool. I’ve been working on an idea that would mesh well with
this, I’ll have to explore it more this weekend.

Thanks for sharing!

~~~
igushev
Please reach out to me and see if I can help or even collaborate.

